# ratisser large



## prosemas

Hola, ¿qué tal estáis?

Pues tengo una dudilla en esta frase. Se trata de un texto que explica la situación política italiana y habla de un dirigente de centro izquierda que toma el poder de la izquierda de ete país y que "Il veut rester au centre tout en ratissant large et sans dépendre des chausse-trappes des petites formations". 

La verdad, no entiendo qué quiere decir con ratissant large. ¿Se refiere tal vez a limpiar el espectro político de izquierdas de Italia?

Muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## Paquita

No se trata de limpiar sino más bien de recoger... como recoges hojas con un rastrillo... ampliamente.

Está en el centro pero acepta votos o alianzas a su derecha (si es de centro izquierda, de los de centro-centro e incluso de centro derecha) o a su izquierda


----------



## prosemas

Vale, ya veo de qué va. Muchas gracias por solucionarme la duda.

Un saludo


----------



## Tina.Irun

> prosemas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vale, ya veo de qué va. Muchas gracias por solucionarme la duda.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> Aquí lo traducen por "*abrirse por todos los flancos*"- http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-espagnol/large/65919#711650
Click to expand...


----------



## prosemas

Sí, es cierto. No había visto esta definición. En el fondo es la idea que me propuso Paquit&, aceptar pactos a su derecha e izquierda. En todo caso, muchas gracias, Tina.

Un saludo!!


----------



## totor

Una de las sugerencias del diccionario de la casa (ratisser - Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol WordReference.com) me parece más lógica para el caso de prosemas (probablemente fue añadida después de su consulta):

Buscar votantes/adeptos.


----------



## Iñiás

Hola,
De un empresario con mucha ambición y pocos escrúpulos decían:

"W. voyait grand. W. ratissait large."
Acá la explicación de la expresión ratisser large.
Mi intento de traducción:
"W. pensaba en grande. W. le apuntaba a todo/ quería acaparar todo."

No me termina de convencer... ¿Algún intento mejor?
Desde ya, muchas gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, Iñiàs?, y bienvenido al foro .

Tu intento respeta la concisión del original, y eso es bueno.

Tal vez se lo mejoraría poniendo "W. pensaba en grande. W. lo quería todo."

Pero es solo una opinión, mejor esperá otras opciones.

Se me acaba de ocurrir otra posibilidad: "W. pensaba en grande. W. no le hacía asco a nada."

Pero es otro registro.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

totor said:


> "W. pensaba en grande. W. lo quería todo."


Entiendo que va por ahí, pero le daría un ligerísimo retoque: "...W. _las quería todas_" -lo que le da ese matiz menos neutro y más acorde al tono peyorativo de la expresión.
"No hacerle asco a nada" también me gusta mucho, pero creo que es más vulgar y apunta también a situaciones más vulgares.
Y, por cierto, bienvenido al foro, Iñiás.


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> "No hacerle asco a nada" también me gusta mucho, pero creo que es más vulgar y apunta también a situaciones más vulgares.


Sí, eso seguro.

Precisamente por eso le dije a Iñiás que era otro registro.


----------



## Iñiás

Gracias por sus respuestas y sus saludos de bienvenida, totor y Leon_Izquierdo.
"no le hace asco a nada" la había pensado y descartado por lo que ustedes mismos apuntan, aunque me parece la más ilustrativa, y en cierto punto recupera el sentido peyorativo de "ratisser large".
Tendrá que ser entonces "quererlo todo" o "quererlas todas". Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## totor

Yo no sé si es taaaan vulgar como dice León.

Indudablemente es un registro familiar, pero no sé si no es adecuado para tu texto, del que solo tenemos una frase.

Habría que ver, justamente, cuál es el registro de tu texto.

W. puede ser un 'chanta' (como decimos nosotros), además de un empresario ambicioso y poco escrupuloso, y en ese caso yo no tendría reparos en poner que 'no le hacía asco a nada'.


----------



## Iñiás

Ay, ahora me entró la duda! Es un registro bastante oral el del texto, es lo que un personaje, un ogro, le cuenta a un nene. El ogro trabajó para W., quien es un chanta total, como se narra acá abajo, en la cita extendida, en un registro bastante coloquial:

"W.C. Harding pensaba en grande. W.C. Harding *lo quería todo/las quería todas/no le hacía asco a nada. *

"(...) una mañana en el condado de Macon, en Alabama, se dieron cuenta de que el señor W. se había esfumado al mismo tiempo que la caja fuerte de acero que contenía los ingresos de la gira así como las economías personales de una buena parte de los empleados de la Wild World Wrestling. ¡Opa! Disipados. El oro y el moro esfumados de golpe y toda la compañía estafada, seca, arruinada. Fucked, en su lengua de porquería." 

De M. Malte, _Le Garçon_, traducción mía


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola Iñiás.

Todo eso, ¿es una larga paráfrasis o es la traducción que has hecho hasta aquí del texto? Si es esto último, debes acotarlo a unas cuatro oraciones, entrecomillarlo y dar las referencias bibliográficas básicas (autor, título, etc.).

No olvides las reglas, por favor (fíjate en especial en la 1.4): Terms of Service and Rules | WordReference Forums 

Saludos,

León_Izquierdo (Mod.)


----------



## Iñiás

Disculpame, León_Izquierdo, intentaré no volver a romper las reglas.

Todo lo de arriba es más contexto de la frase inicial, y el único objetivo era este: mostrar que es un texto con un registro (bastante) oral y coloquial. Ya lo cambio, si es posible hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Iñiás said:


> es un texto con un registro (bastante) oral y coloquial.


Si es así, Iñiás, no veo por qué no podrías usar esa frase, si creés que traduce lo que dice…


----------



## Iñiás

totor said:


> Si es así, Iñiás, no veo por qué no podrías usar esa frase, si creés que traduce lo que dice…



Sí, es verdad, Totor, por ahora dejo eso. Pero me pregunto si habrá algo más cercano en español –debe haber– a esta idea de "ratisser large" como rastrillar y querer sacar lo que venga, o como pescador que tira la red para sacar lo que sea.


----------



## totor

Iñiás said:


> me pregunto si habrá algo más cercano en español


Ah, yo también me lo pregunto, pero hasta ahora no lo encontré, y las opciones que da Tina del Larousse no me parecen demasiado equivalentes (pero tal vez me equivoque).


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Otra opción que se me ocurre: "tirar tiros para todos lados" -quienes somos argentinos, sabemos bien que, además de su sentido literal, tiene uno metafórico que es el de "tirar varias puntas", probar varias/diferentes opciones al mismo tiempo -un poco caóticamente, un poco sin ton ni son- para conseguir un objetivo. 
Esto encaja perfectamente con la definición aportada por Iñiás: "*Ratisser large *est une expression péjorative (ce n’est pas une qualité, c’est un défaut) qui signifie qu’on ne suit pas un but précis et défini mais qu’on peut suivre toutes les directions possibles pour gagner des adhérents un peu partout… Celui qui ratisse large n’est pas fidèle à une idée, tout lui est bon!" (L’expression du jour : ratisser large).


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Celui qui ratisse large n’est pas fidèle à une idée, tout lui est bon!


Esa es precisamente la idea de 'no hacerle asco a nada', que de cualquier manera no me parece una expresión equivalente a *ratisser large* (en cuyo caso ya la hubiera puesto en el dico) en su acepción política, digamos.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Exactamente. Pero "tirar tiros para todos lados" tiene ese sentido. Si digo que el Candidato X "tira tiros para todos lados", quiero decir que trata de conseguir adherentes a diestra y siniestra, y que cualquiera le viene bien.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Otra posible traducción: "abarcar un amplio espectro...".


----------



## palabrasconfusas

Entiendo que siendo un contexto político, la opción de tina.irun es bastante fiel; yo propondría, aténiendose al sentido de _ratisser_ y al contexto diría que aunque el supuesto candidato quiera representa el centro, tampoco le importa "*recabar/rascar* votos/simpatías en diversos caladeros"


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches.

Quisiera retomar la consulta de Iñiás y espero no ofenderle  pero creo que los datos que aportó han creado confusión.



Iñiás said:


> Hola,
> De un empresario con mucha ambición y pocos escrúpulos decían:
> 
> "W. voyait grand. W. ratissait large,



Para los que no han leído el libro de Marcus Malte, me permito resumir el contexto.

El "ogro" al que alude Iñiás, en realidad un forzudo de circo apodado "l'ogre des Carpathes", narra sus peripecias en América de la mano del dichoso empresario. Las dos breves oraciones sirven de conexión entre dos largos párrafos. El primero es la descripción del circo, el despliegue de medios.
Yo entiendo _"W. voyait grand" _como simple comentario (o resumen) a este despliegue de medios.

Después de "_W. ratissait large_" otro largo párrafo describiendo el enorme éxito de público (de lo más variopinto) del espectáculo: ... _il raconte la foule... quatre mille, cinq mille spectateurs par soir..." 
_
La falta de escrúpulos del empresario  aparece mucho más tarde, por lo que la traducción de este "_ratissait large_" poco tiene que ver con rasgos de carácter y yo optaría por algo parecido a *captaba cualquier / todo tipo de público*.


----------



## totor

Si el contexto es como tú dices, Athos, entonces creo que la opción de León


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> tirar tiros para todos lados


deja de ser posible y tal vez a tu propuesta se le pueda agregar la de Tina


Tina.Irun said:


> abarcar un amplio espectro


Si mezclamos las dos quedaría algo así como 'W. abarcaba un amplio espectro de público'.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Totor,

Te puedo asegurar que el contexto es el que indiqué. Es un libro que me encantó, dicho sea de paso.

Tu propuesta me parece muy interesante, aunque no sé si se puede encontrar algo un pelín más coloquial.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Te puedo asegurar que el contexto es el que indiqué.


Pues estoy seguro de eso, querida Athos, es obvio que leíste el libro, y lamento que haya parecido que lo ponía en duda .

Y sí, tal vez sea demasiado formal esa mezcla.


----------



## Iñiás

Muchas gracias a todos por sus nuevos comentarios, y me alegra mucho, Athos, saber que a ti también te encantó el libro de Malte. Saludos


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

totor said:


> Si el contexto es como tú dices, Athos, entonces creo que la opción de León
> 
> deja de ser posible


Quizá. Pero el problema es que, dada la definición misma de la expresión (sumo otras a la ya citada y comentada):

*Ratisser large,*
_Fam._ tenter, sans trop se soucier des principes, de rassembler le plus grand nombre de personnes ou de choses : Uncandidat qui ratisse large. (ratisser),

"Cette expression, qui date du XXe siècle, est souvent employée par les journalistes pour dénoncer un homme politique ou un *artiste prêt à toutes les compromissions pour attirer le public vers lui*. Très imagée, cette expression s'inspire du jardinier utilisant son râteau. En ratissant large, il ramène beaucoup plus de choses vers lui, sans distinction" (Ratisser large : signification et origine de lexpression).

si utilizamos "abarcar" o algo por el estilo se pierde por completo este sentido de "*tenter *de rassembler...", de "*suivre* toutes les directions possibles pour gagner des adhérents un peu partout"; es decir, la actividad realizada por el sujeto que _intenta/trata de _"juntar votos" (un político), "juntar cabezas", etc., o, en el caso que nos ocupa, está dispuesto a lo que sea para *atraer* -como bien señalan Tina y Athos- toda clase de público (como efectivamente ocurre).

Creo que lo que no ayuda es que tenemos la oración aislada. Si tuviésemos una o dos más (preferentemente las que le siguen de inmediato) la traducción podría ser más ajustada. A mi modo de ver, haría falta una locución equivalente en español que jugase con esta idea de "pasar el rastrillo" sin hacer ninguna clase de distinción.


----------



## Iñiás

Aquí viene el contexto :

"Telle était la troupe en marche de la Wild World Wrestling Company. Sans compter Sheerpa, la panthère noire apprivoisée, qui en était l’emblème et la vivante publicité.
W. C. Harding voyait grand. W. C. Harding ratissait large.
Il raconte la foule, les galas à guichets fermés. Quatre mille, cinq mille spectateurs par soir."
M. MALTE, _Le Garçon_


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

A mí se me ocurre que podría recurrirse al verbo "arrasar" -que tiene referencia a la idea de trabajar con/sobre la tierra, pasando el rasero, y, además, con la idea de _triunfar con rotundidad_, que es el caso que nos compete. Acaso pudiésemos decir: _W.C. Harding arrasaba con todo_ (que también, indirectamente, tiene ese matiz del "no hacer diferencias" de la expresión original).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días.



Leon_Izquierdo said:


> A mí se me ocurre que podría recurrirse al verbo "arrasar" -que tiene referencia a la idea de trabajar con/sobre la tierra, pasando el rasero, y, además, con la idea de _triunfar con rotundidad_, que es el caso que nos compete. Acaso pudiésemos decir: _W.C. Harding arrasaba con todo_ (que también, indirectamente, tiene ese matiz del "no hacer diferencias" de la expresión original).



En mi opinión, no es exactamente lo mismo que _ratisser large_. A ver si consigo explicarme.

*Arrasar con todo* me parece tener un matiz de destrucción que ni tiene _ratisser large _ni creo que fuera la intención de Marcus Malte al describir las actividades del empresario.

*Arrasar*, efectivamente, puede conllevar la idea de triunfo / éxito y es el resultado de una o varias acciones. _Ratisser large_ no necesariamente. Conlleva la idea de intento para llegar al éxito o a buen puerto "abriendo el abanico".

Y, en este sentido, una última cosa, sin ánimos de complicar el hilo. No estoy nada de acuerdo en atribuir en todos los casos una connotación tan negativa a la expresión de marras, como en las definiciones aportadas hasta ahora. Alguien (o algo) puede_ ratisser large_ sin ser deleznable.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:

De acuerdo con Athos de Tracia (post 24) con, sin embargo, un matiz recogido en el mismo diccionario de WordReference.
En ratisser large hay intentionalidad que no se encuentra en captar a secas que puede ser un resultado casual. Lo mismo se puede decir de la segunda acepción de arrasar (Los éxitos comerciales, aunque siempre anhelados, dependen también de circunstancias que escapan a la voluntad de sus creadores). 

Añadiendo "procuraba" se añade la intentionalidad.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Athos de Tracia said:


> *Arrasar con todo* me parece tener un matiz de destrucción que ni tiene _ratisser large _ni creo que fuera la intención de Marcus Malte al describir las actividades del empresario.


Es cierto, y eso me inhibió un poco. Desde el principio quise recoger de algún modo esa idea de intento/intencionalidad, que luego quedó en segundo plano cuando se puso sobre el tapete la idea del éxito que había tenido el personaje del libro. Combinando las últimas propuestas, pregunto:
-¿procuraba abrir el abanico?
-¿procuraba ir por todo?


----------

